# HGVC "Hawaii vacation" timeshare preview - what did I sign up for?



## letsgobobby (Dec 9, 2010)

I've done this before with Starwood but never with HGVC.

Deposited $250 toward $622 total with taxes for 5 d/4 n at Waikoloa Big Island for a 2 BR, including car rental, $200 toward future Hilton Hotel stay (1 night), and 2 luau tickets. I understand we have to attend a 2 hour timeshare presentation.

Tell me about Waikoloa, and about the timeshare presentation(s) in general. What's on the Kona side of the Big Island? We know we want to see the national park on Hilo side so that is quite a drive. But the deal is a good one. Is there a beach?

This deal is also transferable to Waikiki (HHV) or other locations such as New York, etc. If Waikoloa is not where we want to be we'll use this in one of the other locations.

thanks in advance!


----------



## Talent312 (Dec 9, 2010)

This is a fairly typical _vacation-in-exchange-for-sales-session_ deal with a few twists:

(1) The Hiltons are actually high-quality, high-demand resorts
... both have good beaches, the volcanos are worth the drive or a flight-see,
... HHV is metropolitan, crowded and commercial...; and

(b) If they can't hoodwink you into buying an expensive, absurdly-overpriced TS, they'll try to sell you a time-limited, small-point package entitling you to 1 or 2 other vacations, so you can attend more sales-sessions.

If you been thru sales presentations b4, you should be able to handle the tactics that TS-salesmen typically employ. Nevertheless, prepare to have your ears boxed. The HGVC system itself is very user-friendly (better than Starwood, IMHO) -- we like it. But on the sales-side, these peep use the same playbook that all TS sales-cretins use and do their best to convince you that buying vacations in advance _from them_ is a no-brainer.

TS vacationing _can_ make sense, but certainly not buying from them.
If you're seriously consider buying a TS, two things you should know:
(c) Hawaii has the highest MF's (they'll likely 'forget' to mention MF's).
(4) You can buy the same point-package on the resale market for ~1/3 of the  retail price.

Buying a resale HGVC-TS will get you the exact same benefits, 'cept only for elite status (that aint' worth paying retail). Check out HGVC timeshare sales from Redweek and E-bay (completed sales).


----------



## Blues (Dec 9, 2010)

Talent312 gave you a good overview of the sales presentation.  The package you bought is a very good deal, as long as you can continue to say "no" to their sales pitch.  Hilton sales used to be pretty low key, but I understand that they're now borrowing from the industry playbook.

As far as the Waikoloa area.  It's a very nice area, but it's good that the package includes a car.  While the 3 Hilton resorts have a shuttle that hits all 3 resorts, the Hilton Waikoloa Hotel, the beach, and the 2 small shopping centers; I find it inconvenient.  You'll want to get around by car.

Yes, there's a beach -- 'A' beach, which apparently is short for "A name that has way too many letters".  'A' beach is fine.  But a few miles up the coast are some spectacular beaches.  I recommend you hop in the car and take the 10 minute trip to either Hapuna or Puako (or both).

I also recommend that you add on a few days to either Hilo or Volcano, so you can see that side of the island and the volcano.  It's really a bit too far to do as a day trip.

The contrast between Kona and Hilo is stark.  Kona is entirely volcanic.  It looks like the surface of the moon, except for those areas that have been excavated for resorts, and palm trees transplanted.  The Hilo side is lush rainforest.  The beaches are much better on the Kona side; plus you don't (usually) have to worry about rain.  But viewing the rainforest and waterfalls is great, too.

-Bob


----------



## Bxian (Dec 9, 2010)

Before we bought our 2 Charter Club weeks, we spent a week using Hilton Honors points for a free stay at the HWV.  We attended the timeshare presentation to get free golf for my DH and DS.  At the time, it was fairly low key, but perhaps things have changed. We stayed at the hotel, which is lovely but vast (you need their monorail to get around). As Hilton Honors Diamond members, we were allowed free use of the spa facilities, which were very nice.  Restaurants on-site are fairly pricey. The food was good.  There is a shopping Center across the way which has a Roy's seafood restaurant-our meal there was very good.  We flew in and stayed in Kona for 1 night at the Sheraton-then drove to the volcano area and toured Volcano National park-a fairly long drive back to the Hilton and not one I would recommend in the dark.  We stayed at a bed and breakfast near the volcano for 2 nights.  After the volcano visit, we drove to Hilo and got great souvenirs at the Hilo Farmer's Market and then continued on to the HWV.  Once at the HWV, we basically stayed on property except for one afternoon when we did an ATV tour nearby (highly recommended even though they almost left me behind for being too slow


----------



## GregT (Dec 9, 2010)

We did the promo package at HGVC Waikoloa Village and loved it -- a terrific spot and high quality properties.   We've since bought into the HGVC system (resale).

Just be prepared for the sales pressure -- once you tell them "No", they will leave you alone (at least they left me alone!).

Best of luck and enjoy your trip!

Greg


----------



## letsgobobby (Dec 9, 2010)

We would never buy from developer... have been lurking at TUG for more than 2 years and have read enough to know better!

A friend of mine went to one of these, sat down, pulled out a timer, set it to 90 minutes, and told the sales guy he wasn't buying and was walking out in 90 minutes. They gave him his free whatever (dinner voucher) and sent him home right away. We wouldn't be so crass, but we will be equally direct. No sense in wasting their time or ours.

Sounds nice - what else is there to do in the area beside the beaches 10 minutes north? Much to see around Kona? Sounds like we will want to spend some time in Hilo rather than all at the resort.


----------



## elaine (Dec 10, 2010)

*where can I sign up for this?*

does HGVC call? friend referral? Hilton Honors? I did a HGVC preview 10 years ago in Orlando, but am interested in getting this type of deal for the BI in the next year--or one of the HGVC short term points deals--like $1300 for 6 nights. thanks, Elaine


----------



## julieandtheboys (Dec 11, 2010)

We did this last summer and are returning next June to use the VIP package we bought (before we had ever heard of resales or TUG). But who cares, we want to go back to this resort and it is still a deal. We can't buy even resale right now.

We loved this resort. We stayed at the big hotel with the two pools and lagoon. Next June we are at King's Land which will be just as great, especially because we prefer to have a kitchen with our young boys. Depends on your style, but we spent most of our time around the resort. We enjoy relaxing, drinking our blue hawaiians, and the kids love the slides. We did a day trip and drove north, had coffee at a little mom and pop shop, stopped at the cliffs and Akaka falls, drove through Hilo (yuck) and then cut straight through the island to get back to the resort. The northern drive was lush and gorgeous! Took all day. We skipped the southern drive to the volcanos but maybe next year. We will also make sure we get to the beach and attempt more of the ocean sporty things to do as the boys will be a little older.

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## frank808 (Dec 12, 2010)

elaine said:


> does HGVC call? friend referral? Hilton Honors? I did a HGVC preview 10 years ago in Orlando, but am interested in getting this type of deal for the BI in the next year--or one of the HGVC short term points deals--like $1300 for 6 nights. thanks, Elaine



I would like some info also.   Would love to get this deal for that price.  Can anyone post info or give me a referral?  thanks


----------



## letsgobobby (Dec 13, 2010)

They had been calling me for weeks... don't know why us, etc. We are Hilton Honors Silver members, which means very little.


----------



## linsj (Dec 13, 2010)

frank808 said:


> I would like some info also.   Would love to get this deal for that price.  Can anyone post info or give me a referral?  thanks



There used to be two places on the HGVC site that offered preview packages, one on the public site and one on the members' site. But I can't find them now.


----------



## linsj (Dec 15, 2010)

elaine said:


> does HGVC call? friend referral? Hilton Honors? I did a HGVC preview 10 years ago in Orlando, but am interested in getting this type of deal for the BI in the next year--or one of the HGVC short term points deals--like $1300 for 6 nights. thanks, Elaine



Received this offer in an e-mail from American Express today:

Hawaii Vacation Package for Two    
Enjoy 5 days and 4 nights at the Hilton Waikoloa Village hotel, a 5-day car rental and two luau tickets for only $799. You will also receive a $200 Spend a Night on Us rebate towards your next stay at a Hilton hotel. Call 888-828-2714 or learn more online [http://www.hiltongrandvacations.com/amex10]  before January 31, 2011 to purchase today. 

It doesn't say you need to have a Hilton amex card, only meet the financial and other requirements.


----------



## letsgobobby (Dec 16, 2010)

this is the offer we got except we opted for 4 nights instead of 5


----------



## ansatzjp (Jan 8, 2012)

Any similar deal recently? Thanks.


----------



## itradehilton (Jan 8, 2012)

We got the phone call last week with a similar offer it was right after a vacation at a Hilton Hotel.


----------



## icul8rg8r (Jan 10, 2012)

That's a smokin' deal!  Take it!  Just be prepared for some high pressure sales - but if you're firm, they'll finally let you go!


----------



## marinskas (Jan 14, 2012)

Few years ago I have got a sales call from HGVC after I have stayed at Embassy Suites for business. That time it took quite a bit for them to convince me, as I am not type of individual that buys stuff without seeing, touching, smelling, reading fine print etc...
But because Hilton brand was behind the caller, I decided to take a chance. That time I signed up for Hilton New York where they were selling newly finished West 57th. I was blown away by the accomodations, quality of service thru out, and even the sales presentation was a walk in the park (we did not buy, although were sincerely interested).

Since then I was one more time back at NYC and one time at Kings Land HGVC presentations (I still have not purchased TS, but am just as interested and it's just the matter of time when I will purchase). 

Bottom line: all I can say is that my experience with presentation and HGVC in general has been very positive. All three sales presentations I attended were friendly and low pressure, sales people were very corteaus and professional; and the deals were absolutely the best: after taking into account all the perks and incentives, we stayed at the fraction of the cost.

I can not talk for other TS organizations, but if there is an opportunity to get into sales presentation with HGVC - I would say go for it in the heart beat (unless you don't care for savings, or are afraid you will cave in during the sales presentation)... Just my two cents, hopefully this will help someone...


----------



## geekgirl512 (Jan 19, 2012)

This is a very timely thread as I received an email today with an offer of 7 days / 6 nights at either Waikoloa Village or Hawaiian Village for $899, which includes an ocean view room, 7 days car rental, and two activities.  

I knew TUG would be the place to log into to find out the real scoop 

I'm seriously tempted by this.  I have been planning that my next trip to Hawaii would be to the BI anyway and it sounds like HGVC properties are lovely.  I haven't ever been to any of them but HGI is my hotel of choice for business travel.

Are you able to accept the offer by the deadline but wait to book the actual travel dates?  The fine print says travel must be completed within one year but didn't say it needed to be booked right away.


----------



## linsj (Jan 19, 2012)

geekgirl512 said:


> Are you able to accept the offer by the deadline but wait to book the actual travel dates?  The fine print says travel must be completed within one year but didn't say it needed to be booked right away.



Yes. Once you buy it, you have a year to book. But don't wait too long, or it may be difficult to get the dates you want.


----------



## SmithOp (Jan 19, 2012)

The offer I saw had a bonus discount if you book early, within 15 days of payment. That is an excellent deal, book it Dano


----------

